# SBE 2007



## Bijou Media (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello all I am Tim from Bijou Media

I am doing a preview of the Satellite Broadband Expo in Reno NV this October. I would like to ask you what you would like to know about the show? The preview will have a brief description on each exhibitor, a list of the training classes. 

I will be doing some reviews of the nightlife, dinning and so on. If you have any questions feel free to post, chances are that you are not the only one with the same question, and it will help me provide the preview that will help you enjoy yourself as well as get as much out of the expo that you want. 

Thanks


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

How about some of the after-hours show activities. Other tourist-y things to do in an evening or a day trip. Also, I prefer my dining without the din.


----------



## Bijou Media (Jul 28, 2007)

I'll have a list of nightclubs bars, and casinos as well as the parties that will be taking place held by some of the exhibitors, and so fourth.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

How about a schedule of events by day & time? And a party list would be nice too.


----------



## Bijou Media (Jul 28, 2007)

FTA Michael said:


> How about a schedule of events by day & time? And a party list would be nice too.


sure thing. How about a special events page.


----------



## Bijou Media (Jul 28, 2007)

As part of the of the SBE West Preview I will do a page on the STARS BOD Canidates. The page will have a Bio of each Canidate, and will have a little bit of what their plans are for the Org.

For those of you unfamiliar with STARS, or Satellite Technicians, And Retailers Society, this is a new organazation that is deicated to techs, and dealers unlike the SBCA, which has a main function of catering to the platform providers. Stars will offer training, and certifaction as well as many other benefits.

Myself I consider the vote for the first BOD to be very critical, they will form the foundation of this organazation from, which in years to come it will build upon. Bijou Media is dedicated to offering voters the most information possible to make an educated choice. If you have any questions for the canidates; post here, or email me at: [email protected]


----------



## Bijou Media (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm at work on the SBE west preview.

I have a list of shows compililed list of casinos eateries so on so fourth.

I'm proud to announce that I will again make a list of companies (dealers, or fulfillment companies) that are looking for techs that will be on the site. You don't have to be an exhibitor to get listed, but must be an attendee of the show. There is no charge for the listing. email me at: [email protected] with you contactact information and a description of the work you have (please keep under 50 words)

Publication of the preview will be sometime in mid September.


----------



## Bijou Media (Jul 28, 2007)

Well no fulfillment dealers replied, so that page is out. Also only one STARS canidate sent me info, so that's out. 

What's in is plenty of info about:
Dining, Special events, Casinos, Bars, nightlife, shows, attractions, and links to expo information such as Exhibitors as well as registration. A link to the famous John Hack web site along with the Photo gallery, which has pictures from Expos past including the SBE East Photo show. 

The information is centered around the Atlantis Hotel, which is the hotel chosen by the Expo. 

The planned date for publication is September 17.


----------



## Bijou Media (Jul 28, 2007)

The SBE West preview is now online. The preview will be online from now until the Monday after the show closes. October 15th

http://www.bijoumedia.net/SBE PreviewW/SBE Preview default.htm


----------



## Bijou Media (Jul 28, 2007)

The show has been canceled.

The preview site will still remain up through Monday the 15th. Several of the attendees will still be traveling to Reno and plan a get together. I will post any information that I receive on activities.

http://www.bijoumedia.net/SBE PreviewW/SBE Preview default.htm


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

If anyone else decided to go anyway, or like me didn't have the news confirmed but had already paid so it didn't make any difference, I would like to meet. Send me a PM (box is close to full) or e-mail me @aol.com.


----------



## Bijou Media (Jul 28, 2007)

How did the party go?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Wouldn't know. The preview site is still showing this:


> October 9:
> 
> Due to extenuating circumstances the show has been canceled. Several attendees will still be attending. Attendees have planned a diner and evening out. I will post the information as it becomes available.


All was not lost though, as I was able to get together with several wonderful members and founder (also wonderful btw ) of another board. We made a side trip to the Sacramento area to Satellite AV to learn how to install a Glorystar FTA system, went to the Dancing Queen stage show and had dinner. Today is a shopping/sight-seeing trip to Virginia City. We've managed to make terrific lemonade! If anyone else from DBSTalk is in Reno, I'm here until Saturday morning.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Today is a shopping/sight-seeing trip to Virginia City.


Say "Hi" to the Cartwrights for me.


----------



## Bijou Media (Jul 28, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Wouldn't know. The preview site is still showing this:All was not lost though, as I was able to get together with several wonderful members and founder (also wonderful btw ) of another board. We made a side trip to the Sacramento area to Satellite AV to learn how to install a Glorystar FTA system, went to the Dancing Queen stage show and had dinner. Today is a shopping/sight-seeing trip to Virginia City. We've managed to make terrific lemonade! If anyone else from DBSTalk is in Reno, I'm here until Saturday morning.


I said as it becomes available, which it never did. I tried to find out but couldn't get any real info.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That explains it, and my tone came from frustration with the handling of the main event. I did check out the other pages of your site both before and after I got there and found it to be useful, even though I didn't make it to the car museum.


----------



## Bijou Media (Jul 28, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> That explains it, and my tone came from frustration with the handling of the main event. I did check out the other pages of your site both before and after I got there and found it to be useful, even though I didn't make it to the car museum.


You weren't the only one frustrated. A couple people told me they would let me know, then didn't. That car museum looked cool. I couldn't swing the trip myself, I was going to have a book signing but the book still isn't out so I had to cancel it around a month ago.


----------

